# Huron Clean Up Attendance?



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

So far we have two 30yd dumpsters we can use thanks to Knockoff. We have also begun to contact city officials, private residents and businesses in the area to secure permissions for access, and a little extra help.

So we now have the ball rolling on this thing. We have a few small details to cover, but what we really need to know is how many people are willing to get involved. Who is willing to roll up their sleeves for a day, maybe two, and help out?

We need a few boats, trailers to haul junk, and garbage bags. If you can only bring two hands and some effort, that's great. The more people we have, the more we will accomplish.

Who will join us on June 14-15?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

I will committ to be there for at least one of those days.
I can bring my little 12' aluminum boat (trolling motor only)


----------



## Tat2sob (Jan 14, 2003)

I would also like to help out, depends on whether or not I will have to work. I find out at the last minute from time to time that I have to work weekends.


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

I originally thought this was going to be a spring thing, chances are i'll make it, unless i'm on vacation a bit further north!

Jason


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

I'll be there.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Me too. Saturday afternoon and Sunday


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Pencil me in for Sunday. I'll bring a good garbage scow. (18'6" Jon Boat).


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

I'll be there with the Short Bus, Saturday afternoon and Sunday.


----------



## waterboy (Mar 4, 2003)

You can count on me and I have a buddy that will come too. I have a 15ft. drifter if you need it to run trash. Sounds like you may have acouple of boat already. Let me know down the line if you need the boat or just a hand to help pick up trash. The one and only Waterboy!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I'll be there at least one of these days. I'll see if I can get anyone to help out!


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

This is an attendance poll, please don't fill it up with speeches and such.

We're trying to get a handle on the resources available.


----------



## Loomis (Jan 2, 2001)

Can't make plans that far in advance, but will try to be there if at all possible.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Any help you can provide would be great.

Even if you can't be there, if you have an old beat up trailer, john boat, or a box of trash bags we can use (sorry can't return the bags), that helps too.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Thanks for the responses, keep 'em coming. 

WE NEED MORE PEOPLE!!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I don't know if I will have those dates off of work yet but figure on making a trip prior to the cleanup regardless of the cleanup outing. If I can't make the outing I will collect the trash I can, bring it or leave it where the dumpster are and then (if I have it, but should) make other items I can't collect myself with the GPS. I'll send out the GPS coordinates of certain items to ensure they are easy to locate for those who don't know the river well. 

Hopefully I'll be able to get out of working that day. I'll also try to help with some press coverage as the date nears.


----------



## ericz (Nov 25, 2002)

I'll be in Florida chasing Tarpon...If the date changes lemme know!

e


----------



## riverrat1 (Nov 1, 2001)

I'll be there with my boat.


----------



## SteelYarn (Mar 8, 2001)

Ypsi, 
june 14-15 I can help let me know where we are meeting.

Wally...


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Wally, Jack, great to have you aboard!

We still need more people, even a couple hours of your time will help.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I can help.
Have small boat as posted in sound off


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

I will there one of the days, probably Saturday. I will thrown in a couple boxes of garbage bags and have a 14 foot boat if needed.


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by knockoff64 _
> *This is an attendance poll, please don't fill it up with speeches and such.
> 
> We're trying to get a handle on the resources available. *


Then post is as a poll ? 
If it doesn't matter who, then just take the how many ??


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

I will try to make it for at least one day and have a 4x8 utility trailer. How far up the river do you plan to go?


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Excellent Dawg!

Right now the plan is from Telegraph down to Fort st. That is subject to change depending on the number of people that show.

You and your trailer will be a valuable asset.

Thanks again to all.


P.S. Danatodd99, that post is now out of context, as the post that was in question was moved. This is now the 3rd thread on the subject. We'd like to have just serious responses. Thanks!


----------



## djjedi (Mar 15, 2003)

If I am In Town I can help. I have a 16 ft drift boat as well


charles


----------



## Can't Touch This (Dec 31, 2002)

The huron is polluted?!?!?!? Everytime i go there, it feels like i'm in the U.P because of the cleanliness and the foliage. It's a buetiful river, never knew it was dirty.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Thanks to all who have signed on, we need all of the help we can get.

I have been working with the City of Rockwood, which is downstream from Flat Rock. We have gone through a couple of locations for a "base of operations" and have decided that we will be using the parking lot of The Riverfront Restaurant which is located on N. Huron River Drive, west of I-75, next to the Speedway. This is just a mile or so downstream from Nemo's.

This is close to the launch at 75. Boats could also be launched at Flat Rock and work their way down to the restaurant.

So here it is:

The cleanup will be June 14-15 at 9a.m. at The Riverfront Restaurant in Rockwood. 

I'm hoping that now that we have this thing nailed down, more people will sign up and help out.


----------



## MIbowhntr (Mar 23, 2003)

Count me in, hurons a great place, and ill be there both days.


----------



## mickfoo (Nov 14, 2001)

I will be there. I will also mention it to some friends. I'll have a truck and a hitch, but that's about it except my hands. This restaurant we'll be meeting at, is it open for breakfast?


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Excellent! djjedi, Mibowhntr, and Mick!

We're planning a BBQ one evening, We'll post a poll (to get the most bang for everyone) and an info thread answering all the questions, keep them coming any ideas are welcome.

CTT, come on down, you'd be amazed at the trash lying around! We could use your help too! 

Chris, I'll call you tonite.


----------



## Can't Touch This (Dec 31, 2002)

knock off, i don't know where you go(probaily huroc park), ut, the spot i go to is, actaully, not too popular of a spot, but, the people camp out there, and do leave SOE trash, that we pick p anyway. But, i know other spots on the river that are spot less, that spot is great.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Toaday I went and spoke with the owner of the Riverfront and they are open from 6am-10pm. Its a nice restaurant....Get Together on Saturday night?


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

I can help friday after work, I can be there at 4:30 if anyone will still be cleaning up. also saturday is a possiblity. no boat, no trailer. ill no about saturday for sure when we get closer to that date.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> _Originally posted by YPSIFLY _
> *Thanks to all who have signed on, we need all of the help we can get.
> 
> I have been working with the City of Rockwood, which is downstream from Flat Rock. We have gone through a couple of locations for a "base of operations" and have decided that we will be using the parking lot of The Riverfront Restaurant which is located on N. Huron River Drive, west of I-75, next to the Speedway. This is just a mile or so downstream from Nemo's.
> ...


Where is the launch by I-75? My maps dont show it, and I have to renew my visa before going Downriver looking for it.........


----------



## troutbum64 (Mar 8, 2003)

send me the info on where your going to meet up and what time, I'll try and drag SALMONATOR with me also.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

To get to the launch take South Huron River Drive to the first street west of 75. There's a big church right there. Follow the street all the way back to a little park there's a gravel launch.

We're also working on getting a better launch site. I'll know more by Monday.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I've got 6 20 count boxes of heavy duty contractor cleanup bags and three ozen rubber palm nylon gloves to add to this worthy cause. ( Donated by Eastern Michigan Distributors).


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Ypsi, did that Jim Barta come through for you? Also I made this a sticky in the fly forum so I hope everyone gets a look at this. A noble cause with some fun to boot. I think I'll be there one day for sure but don't know which one yet.


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

Will try and make it there. I have not said much as work/life schedules are running crazy right now. I just need to write down the directions how to get there, past ypsi and I am lost.
If I can make it, will see you there on Sunday.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I must change my attendance date. That Sunday is Fathers Day. My wife has informed me that I am obligated to spend the day on LSC trolling for Muskie with my kids. (Little ones on a tube do make a good bait for the big ones  ). Hey, sometimes you just have to make sacrifices.  I will be there Saturday with the flats boat and a big ugly Swede........


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Whenever you can make it, Saturday or Sunday, early or late, with an ugly Swede or without...lol

Ten days to go!


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Thanks to Knockoff, we have added a second site for launching boats: Recycle City in South Rockwood. They have a good boat launch and space for a second dumpster.

Recycle City is located at 12759 Dixie Hwy, South Rockwood, 48179. To get there from the Riverfront Restaurant take S. Huron River dr. to Fort st. and make a right. RC will be on the right just past the river.

I would also like to take a minute to recognize the businesses that are helping make this thing happen. Onyx Waste is donating the use of two of their dumpsters and providing disposal of the junk we will haul out of the river.

The Riverfront Restaurant and Recycle City are providing locations for our dumpsters.

Keep these folks in mind and if you happen to do business with them in the future, tell them thanks for helping us to make the Huron a better, cleaner river.


----------



## JWF (Jun 25, 2001)

I just want to say thanks to all those participating. I fish the Huron (upper sections) often, and feel quite a bit of guilt for not being able to participate this weekend, but my son is turning one year old this weekend and I am going to be tied up with that. Once again, I appreciate everyone's efforts.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

For all those planning on participating, Thanks.

The meeting place (even for those with boats) will be Riverside Restaraunt, anytime you can make it will be great, some of us are meeting for breakfast, 7ish. Everyone is welcome.

I'll get the address up later, for those who wish to print out a map.

Off to meet the roll-offs!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

I must apologize but my middle daughter has taken sick tonight, and I will not be able to make the trip down tomorrow (today) as planned. Sorry, and thanks to those who will be continuing on.


----------

